# What are some homemade treats?



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

What are some foods that I could feed my bettas as treats? I could get them some blood worms at wal mart. But I would like to know if I can give them anything ins small quantities as treats? Hard boiled eggs? 

I like to spoil my babies, I just need to know what is safe for them!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

You could make a paste food.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

If you get some guppys and let them have babies I read bettas LOVE eating guppy fry, and its kinda homemade


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Betta's will devour any fry they can get in their mouth. if it is alive and moving and small enough to fit, it is fair game to them!

I like MrVamp's idea, make a paste food. chop up blood worms, daphnia, grind up some betta pellets, black worms. just be sure if the food is love before you start that you rinse it well.

But the best treat in the betta's eyes is live food, be it worms (do not feed tubifex, thet are parasite carriers), live dahnia, or well rinsed brine shrimp. if it is alive and moving it is a TREAT!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Sea Monkeys are brine shrimp right? Could I just get some of them and then feed them to my bettas? I couldn't be able to feed them guppy fry! I love guppies!


----------



## cottoncandygirl (Jun 25, 2009)

heyyyyy ... 
I have a big concern can someone please answer me 
ok i was reading this and read the blood worms are TREATS.. but i give them that as food! is it ok?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

cottoncandygirl said:


> heyyyyy ...
> I have a big concern can someone please answer me
> ok i was reading this and read the blood worms are TREATS.. but i give them that as food! is it ok?


 
They're not treats (well not to me). You can feed them as a treat or as regualr food.

I feed them everyother day. Inbetween feeding them I feed a pellet food. But I have hundreds so feed the way that's best for you.


----------



## cottoncandygirl (Jun 25, 2009)

thankss i use it as food 2!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I feed mine bloodworms once a week.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I feed blood worms like 5 times a week. oops. lol. But it's not like 3 at a time, usually only 1 or 2


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've always heard that more than once or twice a week was bad for them.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Ooh, I didn't know it was bad. Okay no more than twice a week then.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

I feed pellets, blood worms, and daphnia to Zeus.

His schedule is:

Sunday: pellet
Monday: worm
Tuesday: daphnia
Wednesday: pellet
Thursday: worm
Friday: daphnia
Saturday: fast


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I fast mine on Sunday, monday, a.m daphnia p.m pellets, tuesday pellets a,m and p,m, wednesday a.m brine shrimp, p,m pellets, thursday pellets a,m and p,m , friday a,m bloodworms and p,m pellets, saturday pellets a,m and p,m.


----------



## Goodgardenpeas28 (Jun 26, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> Sea Monkeys are brine shrimp right? Could I just get some of them and then feed them to my bettas? I couldn't be able to feed them guppy fry! I love guppies!


Keep in mind that they are brine shrimp meaning they live in salt water so it would add some salt to your fish's diet...I don't know enough to know whether that's a bad thing or not


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Goodgardenpeas28 said:


> Keep in mind that they are brine shrimp meaning they live in salt water so it would add some salt to your fish's diet...I don't know enough to know whether that's a bad thing or not


That is where a brine shrimp net comes in handy. I scoop the little guys into the net and rinse them well in treated tap water before adding to the tank as food.

I have fed brine shrimp to freshwater fish for years with great result. Betta's are pretty salt tolerant so once rinsed it should be a non issue for them


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok, thanks!! I might just get some brine shrimp.


----------

